# Firefighters resign after marijuana found at fire station



## FruityBud (Jan 24, 2008)

Narcotics agents have raided a rural Caddo Parish fire station looking for drugs -- finding nothing in the fire house but seizing a small amount of marijuana from two firefighters' vehicles.

 Agents, who believe pornography was also watched while the firefighters were on duty, also seized a computer.

 The firefighters, both of whom are grandsons of the fire district's chief, were cited for possession of small amounts of marijuana. Justin Lowery, 27, of Shreveport and Daniel Hayes, 25, of Caddo Parish, then resigned.

 Caddo Sheriff Steve Prator said Wednesday's raid happened after agents received tips about drug use and inappropriate use of a parish-owned computer at the North Lakeshore Drive station.

 No drugs were found at the fire station but the computer and its hard drive were seized, Prator said. Agents are investigating whether firefighters were looking at pornography while they were on duty and researching information about marijuana transactions on the computer, authorities said.

 A small amount of marijuana was found in two personal vehicles parked at the station, Prator said. Lowery and Hayes were issued summonses to come to court to answer marijuana-possession charges.

 "There was no marijuana that was found in the station, although we're comfortable in the fact that marijuana had been inside the fire station," Prator said.

 There was no evidence drugs were sold at the station, Prator said.

 District 2 Fire Chief Harry Lowery said his grandsons, who made up two of the fire district's three full-time, paid employees, were drug-tested when they were first hired but not since.

 Lowery said he checked with the state ethics board before hiring his grandsons and was told there was no violation of the anti-nepotism law.

http://www.ktbs.com/news/Firefighters-resign-after-marijuana-found-at-fire-station--8088/


----------



## Fretless (Jan 25, 2008)

Translation:

    Jimbo is pissed that Daniel and Justin were hired by their Grandpa.  Somebody tells Jimbo that Daniel and Justin have been doing naughty things up in the fire station.  Jimbo rats them out, then applies for their jobs.  God Bless the USA.


----------



## godtea (Jan 25, 2008)

No kidding some sphincter was out for blood.
 Couldn't get them for a big weed bust so they try and get them for computer porn . Great way to treat people who risk their lives for us on a daily basis


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 25, 2008)

That is so unreal, 
    I mean how much lower can you sink. You can smell the setup. Grandpa's boys should have seen this sliming around them,  and watched their backsides. Since they missed it, and someone is obviousily setting them up, I would dedicate some Limburger cheese to the radiator of someone's auto, but then I'm not one to piss off.
  Great translation there BFB.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## godtea (Jan 25, 2008)

If your going  to "cheese " someone ,the air intake for the climate control system (under the hood ,infront of the windshield ) use a little fish emulsion


----------



## allgrownup (Jan 25, 2008)

godtea.....that is so wrong......LOL on so many levels..... i luv it.


----------



## headband (Jan 25, 2008)

go with kings idea, but you do this in the vents of the house a/c system, limburger cheese is rank, its a nasty little prank, highschool oh geeze


----------



## thestandard (Jan 25, 2008)

im sure these _*firefighters*_ were harsh ruthless criminals that spat acid and **** spider eggs


----------



## Disco94 (Jan 26, 2008)

Stop burning our **** if you are smoking it!  Sorry... Had to vent... Done for the day


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 27, 2008)

I wonder if this weed that these firefighters had... was from a drug siezure that firefighters usually always attend... kinda makes ya wonder, eh???

btw... I have absolutely nothing against firefighters... I'm a serious burn victim myself.


----------

